# anyone seen or used this water jet powered vac?



## birmingplumb (May 7, 2009)

http://www.cccmix.com/attachments/files/122/AZ Sludge Hog.pdf


Waiting for quote and referals but how cool is this for grease and roots after jetting?Motown


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It doesn't seem that impressive. I would rather use a dirty water pump and save my jetter for what it was intended for.


----------



## birmingplumb (May 7, 2009)

LOOKING AT DIFFERENT VACUUM PORTABLE EQUIPMENT TO PULL ROOTS AND DEBRIS OUT OF LATERAL MAIN DRAIN AFTER USING ROOT RANGER/3000PSI 4GPM CART JETTER. (INSTEAD OF A SHOP VAC) THOUGHT THIS WAS COOL BECAUSE NO NED TO CARRY SHOP VAC ON SMALL VAN. AND IT PULLS 10 TIMES MORE WATER OUT THAN IT PUTS IN. JETTER WEAR SEEMS SIDE ISSUE HERE. BUT I AM ALL EARS AS i WISH TO START JETTING SOON, BUT LIKE NUCLEAR WASTE , WHERE DOES CUT ROOTS GO WHEN JETTING DOWNSTREAM AND PULLING CUT ROOTS BACK TO YOU IN BASEMENT AT CLEANOUT? USE WATER PUMP DOES NOT SEEM TO BE THE CORRECT ANSWER FOR PULVERIZED ROOTS OR CORRECT ME IF I HAVE MISPOKEN. MOTOWN


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

birmingplumb said:


> LOOKING AT DIFFERENT VACUUM PORTABLE EQUIPMENT TO PULL ROOTS AND DEBRIS OUT OF LATERAL MAIN DRAIN AFTER USING ROOT RANGER/3000PSI 4GPM CART JETTER. (INSTEAD OF A SHOP VAC) THOUGHT THIS WAS COOL BECAUSE NO NED TO CARRY SHOP VAC ON SMALL VAN. AND IT PULLS 10 TIMES MORE WATER OUT THAN IT PUTS IN. JETTER WEAR SEEMS SIDE ISSUE HERE. BUT I AM ALL EARS AS i WISH TO START JETTING SOON, BUT LIKE NUCLEAR WASTE , WHERE DOES CUT ROOTS GO WHEN JETTING DOWNSTREAM AND PULLING CUT ROOTS BACK TO YOU IN BASEMENT AT CLEANOUT? USE WATER PUMP DOES NOT SEEM TO BE THE CORRECT ANSWER FOR PULVERIZED ROOTS OR CORRECT ME IF I HAVE MISPOKEN. MOTOWN


why are you yelling ?:furious:
Turn the damn caps off !


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

birmingplumb said:


> LOOKING AT DIFFERENT VACUUM PORTABLE EQUIPMENT TO PULL ROOTS AND DEBRIS OUT OF LATERAL MAIN DRAIN AFTER USING ROOT RANGER/3000PSI 4GPM CART JETTER. (INSTEAD OF A SHOP VAC) THOUGHT THIS WAS COOL BECAUSE NO NED TO CARRY SHOP VAC ON SMALL VAN. AND IT PULLS 10 TIMES MORE WATER OUT THAN IT PUTS IN. JETTER WEAR SEEMS SIDE ISSUE HERE. BUT I AM ALL EARS AS i WISH TO START JETTING SOON, BUT LIKE NUCLEAR WASTE , WHERE DOES CUT ROOTS GO WHEN JETTING DOWNSTREAM AND PULLING CUT ROOTS BACK TO YOU IN BASEMENT AT CLEANOUT? USE WATER PUMP DOES NOT SEEM TO BE THE CORRECT ANSWER FOR PULVERIZED ROOTS OR CORRECT ME IF I HAVE MISPOKEN. MOTOWN


I was under the impression that this is a make shift sump pump. I do not think this is supposed to pull root debris out of a main. I could be wrong I suppose.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I though a jetter pulled roots out of the line already.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Ian has something similar, he probably has some insight on this.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have one. It's sold as a Ridgd but looks exactly like the one shown. It really excels for cleaning sump basin and grease traps. The foward nozzle with clean everything down and the jet will suck it all out. It also isn't affected by dirt and I've used it before as a hydroexcavator. It's worth a spot on my truck.

As far as washing out the roots and debris, it all goes down the main once cut/flushed and bringing it back up isn't needed.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

We have one and they work good, we use them to go down a manhole prior to pump replacement cleans everything up nice to start the replacement, then a little sump pump can handle the nice clean water. Makes sump pumps last!


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Ian has something similar, he probably has some insight on this.


Yes I have
http://www.jetchem.com/40mm-Lightweight-jet-pump-No-Hose.html

It's used to de water or pump out manhole chambers and gullys using the high pressure water from a jetter using the 1/2 inch hose.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I've got one. It works real well for sucking out muck that would bog down a sump pump. Much better for mucking out a hole or ditch than slopping about with a shovel and a bucket :thumbsup:


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes John
I use mine for sludge sucking and gravel lifting.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

aspirator. billy


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

They are a great bit of kit. Use it every day.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I got one from Spartan a while back and have never used it LOL

http://www.spartantool.com/venturi-pump-products-1246.php?page_id=631


----------

